# See trip info before accepting ride?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Going for (getting) Lyft’s “see trip info before accepting ride” feature..Is it worth it? Does anyone have it?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Going for (getting) Lyft’s “see trip info before accepting ride” feature..Is it worth it? Does anyone have it?


If you thought you were getting crap rides before
Why would you add the anxiety of having to decide which crap rides you were going to HAVE to accept
To see where the next crap ride will take you?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

If you have to ask is it worth it to see the destination before accepting a ride, you shouldn't be driving.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> If you have to ask is it worth it to see the destination before accepting a ride, you shouldn't be driving.


If asked if it’s worth going for this feature…grinding it out to get 90% acceptance for it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> If asked if it’s worth going for this feature…grinding it out to get 90% acceptance for it.


I was Uber Diamond for several quarters. The long pu’s and lockdown resulted in losing the rip info. 

My earnings are up and my stress is way down.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> If you have to ask is it worth it to see the destination before accepting a ride, you shouldn't be driving.


Do u have this seeing trip info feature?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Do u have this seeing trip info feature?


Ok, 90% acceptance, that's tough, probably impossible.

I'm in California, it must be different. As a "platinum member" on Lyft, I can see the direction (N, S, SE, etc) and duration of the trip before acceptance. It's not based on acceptance but the accumulation of "points" during busy hours. A dollar of earnings equals one point. Also keeping above 80% on your "driving score," keeping service/safety flags and cancels down to a minimum. But crucially, acceptance doesn't matter.

With Uber however, you must accept 5 out of 10 rides to see the trip info. I find this impossible to keep up without accepting unprofitable rides or rides with unprofitable long pickups. Therefore for most of the time I can't see the destinations and only accept "long trips" at times of the day when there won't be bad traffic.

Needless to say I make most of my money on Lyft. Perhaps the clueless a$$holes at Uber will realize this and make adjustments.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Ok, 90% acceptance, that's tough, probably impossible.
> 
> I'm in California, it must be different. As a "platinum member" on Lyft, I can see the direction (N, S, SE, etc) and duration of the trip before acceptance. It's not based on acceptance but the accumulation of "points" during busy hours. A dollar of earnings equals one point. Also keeping above 80% on your "driving score," keeping service/safety flags and cancels down to a minimum. But crucially, acceptance doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


CA has different rules than the rest of us due to your laws. Everyone else has to maintain a pretty high acceptance rate, low cancel rate, and accumulate points (which in my market are only granted during certain timeframes). Generally not worth it due to the need to take less/non profitable rides. Also, having the info is a catch 22. If you want to keep the feature you still have to take shit rides, now you just know further ahead of time its a shit ride. If you use it to be selective then you lose it in like 2 rides lol.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have it and it’s nice but useless. Sort of a catch22. If you use this feature to not accept rides your acceptance rate drops and the feature goes away. Only people who accept all rides can have the info that lets them choose which rides to accept.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> If asked if it’s worth going for this feature…grinding it out to get 90% acceptance for it.


Your wasting your time and effort.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Your wasting your time and effort.


The effort is easy. Wasting time and money. Effort to accept every ping is lower than effort to selectively choose the best rides


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nythain said:


> The effort is easy. Wasting time and money. Effort to accept every ping is lower than effort to selectively choose the best rides


Yeah, you're absolutely correct. Even those long pick-ups to drive the paxhole a mile down the street. Yup, I strongly encourage you to accept each, and every ping. 😐


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yeah, you're absolutely correct. Even those long pick-ups to drive the paxhole a mile down the street. Yup, I strongly encourage you to accept each, and every ping. 😐


U mean the ping 22 mins away..to do a return trip smokes runs..it’s good for The Community…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> U mean the ping 22 mins away..to do a return trip smokes runs..it’s good for The Community…


Yup, that's the one!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Going for (getting) Lyft’s “see trip info before accepting ride” feature..Is it worth it? Does anyone have it?


Yes i have it all of the time . No matter how many i decline .
Its a must have . I can keep myself from going places i know i wont get a ride home . 
I accept 2 or 3 rides 20 or 25 bucks and get the three ride challenge for 15 to 18 . Then i only accept rides home .
I can easily make 100 in 3 or 4 hours . I have been working 7 days a week100 a day . less then 35 hours 700 gross .
With out the trip info i wont drive . Pass.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes i have it all of the time . No matter how many i decline .
> Its a must have . I can keep myself from going places i know i wont get a ride home .
> I accept 2 or 3 rides 20 or 25 bucks and get the three ride challenge for 15 to 18 . Then i only accept rides home .
> I can easily make 100 in 3 or 4 hours . I have been working 7 days a week100 a day . less then 35 hours 700 gross .
> With out the trip info i wont drive . Pass.


How, might i ask, do you manage to decline more than a few rides without losing the feature?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Nythain said:


> How, might i ask, do you manage to decline more than a few rides without losing the feature?


Declining (meaning, not accepting) doesn't have any effect. Canceling does. You avoid canceling by always turning on "last ride" (other than when you're working on a streak bonus). If you forget, and get a ride "added to your queue," you can still decline it _before_ you end the prior ride. Once you accumulate enough points to qualify for at least gold, you can use the trip length/direction info, and your time and destination filters to have reasonable control over what you're doing. You do have to remember to keep editing the time filter to keep it from running out, and you have to be willing to sometimes let go of a streak.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes i have it all of the time . No matter how many i decline .


Whaaaaaat? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> have been working 7 days a week100 a day . less then 35 hours 700 gross .


Same here no trip info qualifying bs either!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> 'm in California, it must be different. As a "platinum member" on Lyft, I can see the direction (N, S, SE, etc) and duration of the trip before acceptance. It's not based on acceptance but the accumulation of "points" during busy hours. A dollar of earnings equals one point.


Until they unexpectedly told me I had qualified for Gold, I was completely ignoring the points thing -- I assumed it was some fake benefit marketing deal, like accumulate 1,000 points and get 5% off an oil change at Pep Boys when you buy 4 tires at full retail price or something like that.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Grand Lake said:


> Declining (meaning, not accepting) doesn't have any effect. Canceling does. You avoid canceling by always turning on "last ride" (other than when you're working on a streak bonus). If you forget, and get a ride "added to your queue," you can still decline it _before_ you end the prior ride. Once you accumulate enough points to qualify for at least gold, you can use the trip length/direction info, and your time and destination filters to have reasonable control over what you're doing. You do have to remember to keep editing the time filter to keep it from running out, and you have to be willing to sometimes let go of a streak.


Youre in CA, you play by different rules than most of us. We have to maintain an acceptance rate.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Going for (getting) Lyft’s “see trip info before accepting ride” feature..Is it worth it? Does anyone have it?


I had it 3 years ago when I was doing full time Lyft.

It basically just tell you HOW Long the ride might be and Direction like "North" "Southest" "North East"

That's it. They don't give you exactly location you are going LOL


Lyft is finding all kind of BS excuse to NOT letting driver have Silver / Gold and Plat Bonus ....

They adding that BS "Service Flag" thing

The Lyft support tells me I received 2 Service flag because passenger message me when I already pick them up.

I told them it never happen and if passenger decide to message me while they in the car...it is their problem....

Also Lyft support tell me it could be internet phone issue. But how the f we get service flag for that as driver? Come the f on lol


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Just start the ride at pick up. I see the destination every time.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Knowing what a crappy ride it is only makes your fall from Diamond that much quicker! So what good is it in the first place?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I was Uber Diamond for several quarters. The long pu’s and lockdown resulted in losing the rip info.
> 
> My earnings are up and my stress is way down.


By juggling AR and CR I have managed to hang on to Diamond since last summer. Right now I'm hovering perilously close to 85% on my AR, but I have a few points of wiggle room on CR. There was one month earlier this year when my cancelation rate got too high and I was temporarily bumped all the way down to beginner status. But once I got it below 10% it was returned to Diamond. The only thing that really matters is being able to see trip length before accepting, but I still like to be there.


----------

